
A Python library to import contacts from Gmail, Yahoo and Live accounts - gklein
https://github.com/mengu/contact_importer
======
azarias
This is awesome. Been procrastinating to add this functionality!

------
jaddison
We've been using Cloudsponge for quite a while now - I'll be looking into
this.

Out of curiosity, do the providers change their login/api mechanisms
regularly, or are they pretty static? I'm just wondering how quick something
like this would get fixed in the event that 'something' changed, if that's a
possibility.

------
vaidabhishek
Forked already and experimenting currently. It is amazing how you get so much
more in python community.

